# Looking for paint for a 2005 John Deere skid steer?



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

I am looking for the correct paint for a 2005 John Deere skid steer, both the yellow and the black? Shy of going to the dealership where I am certain I would pay an arm and a leg, can anyone tell me what the paint code is or where to buy paint that matches?

Thanks.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

If you bring a sample to an automotive paint supply company they can scan and match.
See if you could remove a part off the machine that you could bring in. You could also 
try "magnet paints" online. They have a selection of stock machine colors


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Napa should be able to get it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

call and check the price...might be worth it


----------



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am planning to stop at the dealership this morning for something else so I plan to ask them while I am there.
Thanks.


----------

